
An attempt to study broadband investment in a net neutrality world - tvchurch
http://www.realclearpolicy.com/articles/2017/06/29/the_real_story_behind_internet_regulation_110285.html
======
calafrax
It is nice to see an actual economic study on the subject.

While net neutrality sounds nice it is important to remember that it is being
pushed by companies like Google that already own their own private global
networks to which net neutrality rules do not apply.

If Google can prevent the other owners of national/global networks from giving
preferential treatment to their potential competitors then they can exploit
the competitive advantage of owning their own global network to which those
rules do not apply to prevent competition.

